# Bypassing Rouen



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The bypassing Madrid thread reminded me of my own particular nemesis on my annual pilgrimage to Le mans - Rouen. 

I always seem to get it wrong going through Rouen, and always seem to come back a different way. 

Any suggestions for efficiently skirting this obstacle? 


Andrew


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Fly?  

Seriously, I find I have the same thoughts every time we head in that direction, and approach Rouen with a deepening sense of dread but when I get there it's never as bad as I remember it!
Short of going via Paris, which is probably worse, the only alternative, I reckon, is passing to the East or West on the country roads.
I'd just take my chances on Rouen!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Why skirt it?
This our route.
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel take third slip signed *VERNON*
This will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb

There are other routes but this works every time for us.
(I wish I was driving it right now!)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

unfortunately Rouen does not have any decent by-pass. And the next _bridge_ over the Seine downstream of Rouen is the "Pont de Brotonne" at St. Wandrille. Which is quite a detour. There are several ferries in between, but they are height-limited so most vans won't fit.

So, still the best way is to go right through...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your help, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has problems with Rouen.

Autostratus please tell me you didn't do those instructions from memory 8O 



Andrew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Autostratus please tell me you didn't do those instructions from memory 8O
> 
> Andrew


Sorry to have to tell you that I did, apart from checking that the road with the dual carriageway you cross to join is the N15.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

autostratus said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > Autostratus please tell me you didn't do those instructions from memory 8O
> ...


I'd like to think my excuse is because I use the SatNav and don't make a conscious effort to remember the road. But I'd be lying to myself because I always been pretty bad remembering routes.

Well at least on that basis I suppose it's not an age thing

Andrew


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We don't like to do big towns/cities so use the Pont de Brotonne. We travel to Yvetot - good Le Clerc if I remember correctly - then south on the road crossing the Seine and then continuing south to Bourgtherould-Infreville. then we go to Bernay, Gace, Alencon and all points south. Yes its a long way round, but no stress, lovely gentle countryside and not a lot of traffic. 

We have found some super campsites in our efforts to bypass big towns although we are getting braver with the free motorways round most cities now. 

Incidently, last time we stopped at a campsite at Neufchatel en Bray. Thoroughly recommend it - facilities not new, but spotless. Easy journey from Calais/Dunkerque after a 10/11am crossing. People charming and an easy walk into the town down a "green" road. Will definitely return. 

Roll on May    

Sue


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Sue, would that be Camping de Sainte Claire, by any chance?
We've called there a number of times and found it a very useful site for a stopover and much improved over the last few years.

Slightly off topic, we were there for the eclipse in 1999. right on the centreline of totality and had a brilliant time. The site was absolutely full and there was a huge party atmosphere. It's normally very quite, though!

Phil


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, I agree with Autostratus, This is the route we normally take and no problems. If you are not heading south to Dreux an alternative is to ignore the exit for Vernon and carry on round the by pass, and keep straight on without turning, you will pick up the autoroute signs and it will take you out onto the A13, turn right towards Le Havre and exit a couple of junctions later for Alencon and Le Mans.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacance !


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we use gillian's route as amended by tom, so far so good .. .. .. .. .. . 
hate to say it was straightforward and invite fate, but it has been in the past!

8)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Phil - yes it is Camping de Ste Claire. Just checked the CC site guide which comments that there is a strong smell from the sewage works! However, we did not notice it at all (either in the book or in fact  ) Hope no one is put off by the comment in the book as this is the type of site which should be encouraged by plenty of patrons.

Sue


----------

